# New Tenugui Coming Soon To JKI- Pictures to Tease :P



## JBroida (Mar 5, 2011)

We just got in a new shipment of tenugui ... i havent had a chance to put them up on the website yet, but i thought you guys might enjoy a little picture tease 

You can also check out the facebook gallery here:
New Tenugui... coming soon to Japanese Knife Imports- Facebook Gallery


----------

